# Ibook sur écran externe 22" Acer AL2216W - probléme de résolution externe



## the incredible (6 Décembre 2006)

Salut, j'ai un petit soucis d'écran externe.

J'ai un Ibook G4 ( 1,2Ghz ), j'utilise Spanning doctor depuis presque 2 ans pour avoir mon bureau étendu sur mon 2eme écran de 17", tout fonctionne trés bien et j'en suis pleinement satisfait. je viens d'acquérir un nouvel écran lcd, Acer AL2216W de 22" , format 16/10 , résolution native = 1680x1050 pixels.

Impossible de récuperer la valeur native dans les préferences moniteurs, je me retrouve avec le moins ou le plus plus c'est à dire 1600x1024 ou 1600x1200 pixels, ce qui me donne une image baveuse ou bien élargi.

Y a t'il un moyen de forcer une résolution ? Où alors de retrouver la résolution native de mon écran pour enfin pouvoir commencer à travailler dans de bonnes condtions ?  

J'ai chercher un peu partout sur le net et sur ce forum, j'ai trouvé des messages avec le meme probleme mais pas de solution donné.

A l'aide, Merci d'avance


----------



## maxpower (7 Décembre 2006)

Je dis peut etre ( surement ) des betises, mais peut etre que la carte graphique ( si on peut oser l'appeler comme ça ) ne peut pas aller au dessus d'une certaine résolution.

J'ai un ibook G4 aussi et je m'etais pausé la même question que toi, sachant que j'avais deja tester en 1280.... sur un écran externe , mais jamais au dessus, et vu la carte graphique.......

J'espere que je me trompe pour ton écran:rose: car ça doit etre vraiment chouette d'avoir un bon gros écran externe.


----------



## HmJ (7 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> Je dis peut etre ( surement ) des betises, mais peut etre que la carte graphique ( si on peut oser l'appeler comme &#231;a ) ne peut pas aller au dessus d'une certaine r&#233;solution.



Non, ce n'est pas ca puisqu'il peut monter a 1600x1200, qui est plus gourmand que le 1680x1050. C'est ce G4 qui ne reconnait pas le mode 16/10 en 1680x1050. Desole, pas d'avis pour le moment...


----------



## HmJ (7 Décembre 2006)

Apparemment, si tu eteins ton ordi, branche l'ecran externe, redemarre l'iBook, ca devrait bien se passer comme lu ici. Ce qui est certain, c'est que d'autres ecrans en 1680x1050 (dont Dell...) sont reconnus par ton iBook sans meme avoir besoin d'installer un *Spanning doctor* ou *SwitchResX*.


----------



## the incredible (7 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour l'astuce, je vais donc demarrer l'ibook avec l'écran externe branché dessus en VGA, j'ai aussi télecharger switchresX au cas où ça ne fonctionne pas, je vous tient au courant.


----------



## the incredible (7 Décembre 2006)

Voila, je viens de redemarrer, &#231;a ne reconnait toujours pas la r&#233;solution native, j'ai &#233;teint et rallumez l'ibook,, m&#234;me r&#233;sultat.

J'ai donc utilis&#233; switchresX qui me permet de rajouter des r&#233;solutions dans les pr&#233;ferences d'&#233;cran de mac Os X. 

Maintenant &#231;a marche  et je dois dire que &#231;a tape un &#233;cran de cette taille l&#224; en 1680 x 1050. 

Pour ceux qui ont le m&#234;me probl&#233;me, t&#233;lechargez SwitchResX --- > http://www.madrau.com/

Apr&#233;s l'ajout d'une nouvelle r&#233;solution et un red&#233;marrage, il suffit de retourner dans le panneau de config des r&#233;solutions d'ecrans et de choiir la nouvelle r&#233;solution qui apparait enfin.

Merci HmJ et maxpower d'avoir gentiment r&#233;pondu et &#233;clairer ma lanterne.


----------

